# Here Wolfie's



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&si ... featured-1

Why are they bothering with this, we dont have any Wolves in Utah ! o-||


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHA! And I'm going to bet $5.00 that DP is out in the brush calling back as often as he can with Captain "Big Grin" and Attorney "Iron Jaw" just to keep the "hope" alive. AWOoooOOOOOoHowWhowWOoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this last night on ksl. It kinda cracked me up because you can tell that a lot of the footage was for dramatic effect. But we had better be careful around Diamond Fork....


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Beware when you see roadkill! It is after all, "a tasty treat". I think she saw a Squatch or was it a Werewolf......ya, it was definitely a Squatch. Maybe we need to all watch the Utah episode of Finding Bigfoot again:

Finding Bigfoot: Season 2 Episode 10 (Finale) UTAH

o-|| o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmmmm..... Im sure no coyote would be responding to those calls, it has to be wolves.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im too lazy to start a new thread. So here ya go
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/09/01/federal-government-ending-wolf-protections-in-wyoming/


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is some more information on the Wyoming F&G site.
http://gf.state.wy.us/web2011/news-1000368.aspx


----------

